# Strange things



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

I've noticed that this morning when I post the number of posts that I've made does not increase. Normally I don't watch this number, but something else weird is happening too. When I post and press sumbit reply my screen does not change to a new screen which shows my new post and the rest of the thread. But if I go back to the main forum page and re-open the same thread my comment is there. Lol, I'm not sure if the issues are on your end or mine, I've not had any trouble with my Internet today and posting on other (non-food) forums I've not encountered any troubles. Probably just some little glitch in the system but I wanted to mention it in case others are experiencing this too today.

Thanks guys


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2005)

I just posted a few messages, but did not see any of the things you are experiencing. Hopefully it will clear up for you soon.

Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2005)

I did notice that the pages in this site are being very slow to react today, or I must "refresh" as I keep getting "cannot find the page" signal.  It is happening only with this site and everything is fine with other internet sites...


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I did notice that the pages in this site are being very slow to react today, or I must "refresh" as I keep getting "cannot find the page" signal. It is happening only with this site and everything is fine with other internet sites...


Hi Licia, yes I'm experiencing a lag time when the pages load too! Another odd thing that I noticed too is that on the thread http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=184420#post184420
You're name is showing as the last poster, yet I replied to this thread hours ago  (Please don't get me wrong I don't mind, I'm not an attention grabber ) I just thought that perhaps that ties into the other  things this morning?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

LOL, the thing I just mentioned about the latest poster not showing is going on in this thread too! I've been "experimenting" and oddly enough it seems that the site adds a new number to my total number of posts about 50% of the time today, but does not seem to register other posts...I wonder why?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> LOL, the thing I just mentioned about the latest poster not showing is going on in this thread too! I've been "experimenting" and oddly enough it seems that the site adds a new number to my total number of posts about 50% of the time today, but does not seem to register other posts...I wonder why?


 
Could it be the curse of the name change???


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2005)

I keep getting "cannot find the page" signal

that keeps happening to me too. i can't even
reply to a p.m. that's kind of important


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Could it be the curse of the name change???


LOL, that's funny  (& a good thought actually) I don't think so though, as I noticed these things at first when I was still "ICadvisor"....


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2005)

OK I am starting to see some problems as well. I have to hit the post reply button twice a lot of times before I am able to reply. It seems like something is definitely going on here. Hopefully it will clear up soon.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 24, 2005)

I've been having the same problems since early this morning.  I'm sorry everyone else is having trouble but I *am* glad to know it's not me! 

(Piccolina, thanks for changing your sig to let us know who you are!  I think I responded to one of your posts this morning and didn't realize that I already knew you! )


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> (Piccolina, thanks for changing your sig to let us know who you are! I think I responded to one of your posts this morning and didn't realize that I already knew you! )


No worries at all PA, it feels a bit weird to see my own new name, but totally fantastic at the same time. I'm keeping the note up about the name change in my sig for a while so hopefully everyone will get to know the "new" me


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

The problem that I keep having, is, at new posts it shows the thread title and then who was last to reply, when I go in, the last reply won't show up, until I hit go back and click it again.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 24, 2005)

I was having probs early this morning as well.  I would reply to a message, hit "Submit Reply", and get an error message.  I would hit "Submit Reply" again, and get a different error message, stating that I was posting an identical reply.  It would then direct me to the thread.  I also had problems with lagging.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 24, 2005)

I posted a reply to Allen's 'Frogmore Stew' recipe this morning and it's still not showing up on the 'list' of posts - even tho it's there!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 24, 2005)

It's H A L L O W E E N!!!!!!!!  Lol


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I was having probs early this morning as well. I would reply to a message, hit "Submit Reply", and get an error message. I would hit "Submit Reply" again, and get a different error message, stating that I was posting an identical reply. It would then direct me to the thread. I also had problems with lagging.


I was encountering this too. Interestingly I found that in threads where I posted yesterday but the post did not show up as being the newest post in the thread I was not emailed those threads that night (I always subscribe through my user CP to the threads that I post on each day)....As KayLinda pointed out perhaps it does have to do with Halloween!


----------

